# Headless Horseman



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

I Am wanting to build a headless horseman prop. I am focusing on just the horseman, because I think the horse would be WAY out of my league and budget. Does anybody have any idea on costumes, thrift store cloths for the horseman. How would you do the neck stump? If anybody could give me an ideas i would be greatful. Are there any links to help build this? I was thinking of making a tombstone, (like you see on the haunt stores, well you used to see them.... the one with the Hessian solider). If you have an idea on a cheap and easy horse I would take that too!! I am sorry if this has been posed befor and if this is in the wrong place on the forum. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Demon Dog (Mar 30, 2009)

Here's one.

http://civslegendofsleepyhollow.blogspot.com/2008/11/inspiration-and-construction.html


----------



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

Thanks Demon Dog for your help. I saw 124 people looked at this and only 1 response?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It's that time of year - kind of quiet

For inspiration on building a life-size prop such as this, take a look at IMU's pirate photo-op build thread:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=20175


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

If I was going to build a horse, I'd probably go with a skeletal one. Build a frame out of PVC and corpse it. That way if the anatomy looks off, it's just part of the creepiness factor.

As for the horseman's clothes, the legend involved a Hessian soldier in the American Revolution. Their uniforms were similar to the British "redcoats" but in blue. (Their hats were also different, but that wouldn't be an issue here. ) The more common depiction though is like the Tim Burton movie - black clothes, tall leather boots, a big cape with a tall collar to accentuate the lack of a head. It's not dissimilar from a pirate costume, really, but with darker colors and fewer sashes. Shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

And if you decide to make a horse, check the links I provided in this thread:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=34342

They're undead horses, but close enough Dave the Dead also posted a thread on making a thestral that is definitely inspirational:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=6533&highlight=thestral


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

craigfly06 said:


> Thanks Demon Dog for your help. I saw 124 people looked at this and only 1 response?


:frownkin:Sorry Craigfly, I hadn't seen this post before...sometimes when you post, someone comes right behind you and posts and when I log on I am guilty of just going and clicking on new posts....and if your post gets buried behind newer posts...some people miss it, like me. 
Anyway, my favorite "Horseman" is the one from the movie by Tim Burton, Sleepy Hollow. I would watch that to get some ideas, but you can buy thrift store clothes like vests and shirts and then paint it black with fabric paint for a 'stiff' leatherlike look. The Horseman looks like his stuff is all leather, but you could fake it with paint. I have a model of the horseman from the movie and I would be glad to take some up close pictures of it so you can see the detail. It is a pretty sweet model so if you want me to, just let me know. And I love the idea of the skeletal horse, I think that is a great idea, and then you could make the Horseman kind of skeletal too. Just some thoughts.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Check out this for a horse if you think you want to make one

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/76630-horse-my-funeral-coach.html


----------

